# i love grey horses:)



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

just interested what u guys have 2 say about grey horses coz i LOVE e'm
specially dapple greys,......:lol::lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah there alright personally i like palominos , blacks and then probably dapple greys!!!


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah i love buckskins and appys *everyone* knows u love pallys lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

greys r my fav too


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i love a good dapple grey but prefer a black or blood bay :]


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree with u eventer.....oh and the rest of u LOL


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I love greys because they never stay the same colour!


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree they never actully stay the same do they :?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Same! I love dapple greys!


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

what do u guys love the most out of steel greys or light greys with black mane


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Light grey with black mane and tail ! My favourite ever colour horse would be a dapple grey with black mane and tail and some black on legs!

There is a reaaally nice dapple grey where I work but she has a creamy/grey mane and tail. Looks really good too!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Ahh perfect horse


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If dapple grays never faded out, they would be my FAVORITE color. The only problem with grays that fade to white is that they are almost never clean, lol!

I've had two flea-bit grays, and my flea-bit mare had a foal who is starting to gray out, which I am really excited about! It will be my first time owning one through the color change. Both of my flea-bits where pretty well grayed out already when I bought them. So I am excited to see him change color!

I guess black would be my absolute favorite color, but the funny thing about black is that it really compliments nice conformation, but does nothing to dress up a fugly. In other words, pinto, appaloosa or loud dapple gray coats will dress up mediocre conformation, but black won't do that. An ugly black horse is still an ugly black horse. But a stunning horse looks stunning in black! Like Friesians, Arabians, and Percherons. I LOVE them in black! 

Gray is my second favorite "solid" color.  For some reason palominos don't get me excited. If it were a stunning horse anyway, they sure, it would look great in palomino. But the color alone doesn't get me excited. I do love loud pintos though!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish they never faded out though. I looooove the pinto's though!!!!


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

I use to be partial to the dunn donkey, but I think my blue has made me a gray fan as well....!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Your horse has a kind of red in it too. Or maybe that is the picture. But I have seen grey horses with bits of red on their faces and bellys. Would that still be grey?


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Great picture of the horse with the donkeys! The donkeys are cute and the horse is beautiful.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I was just telling my mom this morning how I really love grey horse. Dapples make them sooo cute too. I also love grulla's/grullo's since they are a from of grey horse

I only like the grey shade of grulla's'/grullo's though.

Like this! 

(this is not my horse..just an image I picked up from google.com)


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Our Horse is considered a Blue Roan, so perhaps she don't qualify as a gray? She has brown, black, white, grey, all in her coat! I sure like her, and with the black markings! Is that considered "Chrome"? I am novice when it comes to colors and breeds!


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Chrome usually refers to white markings like stockings and socks. I think your horse is actually a grey because blue roans usually have black faces. Does your horse get lighter every year?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree that grays are wonderful, but I dislike the fact that they all end up pretty much white. I have a grey paint that is now almost solid white. The only time you can see his markings is when he's wet. :-(

(If you want pics, he's under "Dragon" in my barn)


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Greys are all right. I love rose greys.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree, gray horses are very pretty. I have been a sucker for them for as long as I can remember.  Especially Dapple grays. My qh mare Bella is Dapple gray. It is sad to me though that she is getting lighter every year.  I wish I could just "freeze" her in that color shade lol.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I love Greys!  I have a flea-bitten arabian gelding and I love his color, but over the last two years i've had him. I've noticed that his dream is to be Black Beauty lol Thats probably the only "con" about being a grey horse owner.


----------



## Story (Dec 28, 2010)

Story is quite dark in the summer (this is a photo the lady I bought her from gave her to me- I haven't got to see her summer coat yet- I am so excited!)









and this is her in the winter! (I am glad she keeps her dark mane)


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Take a lot of pics now Story.... she'll more than likely look VERY different from year to year. Lol. If you look under my pics you can see my Bella.... those were taken this past spring and she is already whiter now. Too bad we don't know how to freeze their color in time! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Grays used to be my least favorite color. In fact I used to claim I would never own a gray. But then...our nurse mare orphan foal who was a beautiful chestnut tobiano started to go gray. He is my husband's horse, but who can say they hate this sight in their pasture?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow Cat, another paint in disguise! Mine was born chestnut and white, shed out to steel grey and white, and is now just plain old white, with some dapples on his rear and legs. People never believe it's the same horse when they see his baby pics. I didn't put pics before, but here he is, a newborn, a yearling, and his adult color.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Pretty boy! Yup, I also have people that don't believe me. Even when he was a baby - I found one gray eye lash and said I bet he is going to go gray and everyone said I was crazy. 


Here is his baby pic. Now that I look at it I can see the light rings around his eyes - not really noticeable in person at the time, but they show up in the pic.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My baby Zane was born solid but when he got his winter coat, he started getting a sprinkling of white hair all over his body, white fuzz on the end of his muzzle, and white hair on the bridge of his nose. I look forward to seeing him change color. 

Here he is with his Mom.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Cowboy Ken said:


> I use to be partial to the dunn donkey, but I think my blue has made me a gray fan as well....!





Cowboy Ken said:


> Our Horse is considered a Blue Roan, so perhaps she don't qualify as a gray? She has brown, black, white, grey, all in her coat! I sure like her, and with the black markings! Is that considered "Chrome"? I am novice when it comes to colors and breeds!


This one? This one is definitely a gray. And a horse can be any born any color and turn gray, if it has the gene to turn gray. Yours was likely born bay, like my foal!


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

My husband bought this sweet little girl for me this summer...he turned me onto greys and now I love them too...


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

all your pictures r soo beautiful


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I love gray horses with black manes. Really cool looking


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree they look like lightening


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love dapple grays too! My horse is a palomino but at times his coat looks dappled.. Is that normal for a palomino? And it also changes throughout the year, like right now he's really light with no dapple because of his winter coat


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

amp23 said:


> I love dapple grays too! My horse is a palomino but at times his coat looks dappled.. Is that normal for a palomino? And it also changes throughout the year, like right now he's really light with no dapple because of his winter coat


Totally normal. Any horse can have dapples.  Our pali is darker now then she was this summer, but she has a lighter undercoat if that makes sense.

I love steel greys btw. I just wish I could get one to stay that way.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hunter is darkest in spring/summer and gets light and super fuzzy in winter


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love greys, but my favorites are those that have a lot of white and just dark grey on their nose, legs, ears... if I ever get a horse like that (hopefully an arabian) it's name is automatically going to be Shadowfax!  Like Gandalf's horse in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I love greys too. Both my horses are grey, plus the one horse that I board is grey.

My mare is rose grey, which I have to say is my favorite variation of grey. The horse behind her in this picture is the one that I board, he looks like he is essentially pure white. This is a few years old (she was about 6 or 7 in this picture I think). My mare is slightly lighter now, but shes greying out out really slowly.









My gelding has a light body with slightly darker legs.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is Pippi, one of my friend's horses that I pretty much learned to ride on. The pic is from I think 7th or 8th grade, and she was about 28 years old and still acted as young as her 6 year old!









This is Sugar, a horse I rode on vacation in Canada that I loved!









I probably have horrible posture but I don't show or anything and I hardly ever jump anymore ha


----------

